# Bank Line Name Finished



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Also reported in the latest Ships Monthly is the forthcoming disappearance in 2007 of the Bank Line name which first appeared in 1905. This is due to China Nav consolidating shipping services.


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

Bank Line is one of seven lines to be rebranded to Swire Shipping.
The others being Chief Container Service, New Guinea Pacific Line, Indotrans, Indotrans Pacific, APIL and Crocodile Line.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

'Tis a sad, sad day indeed.
CBoots


----------



## Lefty (Nov 16, 2006)

Nothings sacred anymore !!!


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Does that mean Andrew Weirs is finished, or just Bank Line as a trading name? Certainly Weirs were trading in Liverpool doing the MacAndrews trade from the Iberian Peninsula till last year.
David


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

David
The South Pacific service of Bank line was acquired by China Nav from Andrew Weir in 2003. It appears that it is the Bank Line name which is being gradually phased out during 2007.


----------

